# Need advice on food!



## Ella'sMomma (May 18, 2010)

Hi everyone. I posted two weeks ago about Ella refusing to eat her wellness small breed super 5. I ended up taking her to the vet who told me there wasn't anything wrong with her and she was just being picky. The vet did tell me since Ella is only 10 months old she needs to still be on puppy food. She suggested that I switch her back to a larger known brand like iams or eukanuba as she has found that the fancier "organic....human grade" foods cause more problems. I didn't believe her on that one but went ahead and switched Ella to wellness just for puppy. 

Now she has lost control of her bowls. She has been having hard stools and messing on the back door carpet as she comes in from unsuccessfully going potty outside. It's like it just sneaks out and she has no idea it's coming. This morning she threw up, had diariah, then came in the house and a hard one snuck out again! All in the span of 10 min. (sorry for being so graphic but I have no idea what to make of this).

I think I need to get her off of his food but don't know what to switch her to we have tried natural balance(gave her gas), eukanuba, blue buffalo, solid gold, and now wellness in her short life. All gave her problems or she refused to eat them except eukanuba. I know eukanuba isn't that great of a food but should I just switch her back to that? Thanks so much!


----------



## Ella'sMomma (May 18, 2010)

I also think she may be going into her first heat (will be having her spayed once I can)... Could this have anything to do with her problems?


----------



## Pure Paws (Mar 29, 2010)

You might try Natures Variety www.naturesvariety.com . We have feed it for years and never had any problems with it. I do not know of anyone that has swithced to it that their pet would not eat it. Another good food that we like is Stella & Chewy's frozen raw and also the freeze dried. Her going into heat should not be affecting her bowels. We found that solid gold was too rich for our Maltese.


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

Put her on a bland diet of chicken and rice for just a few days until her tummy settles down you can add a bit of pumpkin also. Then gradually switch her back to whichever dog food you felt most comfortable with while adding a probiotic/digestive enzyme (clear this with your vet). This should help. 

If you have trouble getting her to eat try adding a little broth or sprinkling a little cheese on top to get her started.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I would let her tummy settle for a few days by putting her on a plain chicken breast and plain rice diet. After her stools have resumed normal consistency, I would try feeding Acana Pacifica. Acana grain-free foods are "all-stages" food, meaning they meet the nutritional requirements of both puppies & adults. Ella could be allergic to something in either of the Wellness foods, or she may be sensitive to fast transitioning.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I don't mean to be overly contrary, but I would definitely not put cheese on top of her food if she is having digestive upset---I do agree w/the rice & chicken part. You could also starve her for 24 hours before giving her anything except drink---they can go w/out food but not water. 
Broth, as mentioned, is okay as long as it doesn't have onion or garlic in it.
I don't know how old your pup is but that sounds like a lot of changes in a small amount of time.
Here is wishing you all the best!


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

edelweiss said:


> I don't mean to be overly contrary, but I would definitely not put cheese on top of her food if she is having digestive upset---


Let me clarify:

I meant later when she is better not while her tummy is upset.


----------



## Ella'sMomma (May 18, 2010)

Thank you all! I'm going to go to the store and get some chicken and rice to cook her. Poor baby, she is still having problems and just wants me to hold her.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Sorry!:innocent:I misunderstood.


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

I have read on here over the years about Wellness causing those digestive issues. Good for you for not putting her on Iams. I do hope that you can find a healthy food that she does well on!


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

For some reason, my malt cannot handle Wellness kibble or canned food and I have heard of others having issues with this particular brand as well.
My malt has never had any issues with "Acana" pet food and I reccommend that.


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

there is also a chance that your puppy might have contracted coccidia or some other parasite. i think a visit to the vet is in order with a stool sample to rule anything out.

also, eukanuba and iams have recently been recalled. there is a post about it with a link to information in another thread.


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

Ella'sMomma said:


> Hi everyone. I posted two weeks ago about Ella refusing to eat her wellness small breed super 5. I ended up taking her to the vet who told me there wasn't anything wrong with her and she was just being picky. The vet did tell me since Ella is only 10 months old she needs to still be on puppy food. She suggested that I switch her back to a larger known brand like iams or eukanuba as she has found that the fancier "organic....human grade" foods cause more problems. I didn't believe her on that one but went ahead and switched Ella to wellness just for puppy.
> 
> Now she has lost control of her bowls. She has been having hard stools and messing on the back door carpet as she comes in from unsuccessfully going potty outside. It's like it just sneaks out and she has no idea it's coming. This morning she threw up, had diariah, then came in the house and a hard one snuck out again! All in the span of 10 min. (sorry for being so graphic but I have no idea what to make of this).
> 
> I think I need to get her off of his food but don't know what to switch her to we have tried natural balance(gave her gas), eukanuba, blue buffalo, solid gold, and now wellness in her short life. All gave her problems or she refused to eat them except eukanuba. I know eukanuba isn't that great of a food but should I just switch her back to that? Thanks so much!


When you switch foods, remember that you don't do a 'cold turkey' switch...you have to mix the two together gradually until it is just the one (over a period of a week or two)... otherwise, they Will get digestive upsets


----------

